# Afternoon Gents



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi All my names Ed,

Just joined to get reliable information from guys in the know,

I've been lifting for a while, but recently have made it my main focus and lifestyle.

Thanks for having me on-board


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome Ed. Enjoy your stay here. :thumb


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

You aren't on board yet...you still need to pass the initiation stage


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> You aren't on board yet...you still need to pass the initiation stage


Pig-gate?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

welcome to the nuthouse mate!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

welcome ed


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Pig-gate?


oh no nothing like that we a re a civilized bunch in here....all you need to do is post a picture dressed in your wifes/gf's underwear whilst holding a spoon


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> oh no nothing like that we a re a civilized bunch in here....all you need to do is post a picture dressed in your wifes/gf's underwear whilst holding a spoon


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Trendy said:


> View attachment 115820


Good man!

Welcome, brother.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

dear lord


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Trendy said:


> View attachment 115820





superpube said:


> Good man!
> 
> Welcome, brother.


One to watch here :drool:

Welcome Ed :beer:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi ed welcome to UK muscle you passed :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Trendy said:


> View attachment 115820


No fu**ing about here! Are you sure, they belong to your other half? Is that a skid mark I them?

WWelcome


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I see thongs and a set of female nude legs. I'm half ready to wank, but the man hands are giving me conflicted emotions.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

You will do well here

with @Verno


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Trendy said:


> View attachment 115820


Welcome aboard mate :thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> You will do well here
> 
> with @Verno


Ive got room for another :whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ive got room for another :whistling:


SLUT


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> SLUT


If another slut then defo enough room


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trendy said:


>


Lol star

Welcome aboard


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol star
> 
> Welcome aboard


Small phone that innit? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Small phone that innit? :whistling:


Dunno was too busy zooming in for some ball action


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lmao gold.

We need more newbs like dis.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Dunno was too busy zooming in for some ball action


But instead you found a shiny spoon!


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Just like to comment on what a perfect welcoming I've had, Glad I had what it takes to pass the initiation.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Trendy said:


> Just like to comment on what a perfect welcoming I've had, Glad I had what it takes to pass the initiation.


you are now in the circle mate, enjoy.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Dunno was too busy zooming in for some ball action





Trendy said:


> Just like to comment on what a perfect welcoming I've had, Glad I had what it takes to pass the initiation.


What I wanna know is where did that silver thing fall from???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> What I wanna know is where did that silver thing fall from???


Same place yours never falls from mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Same place yours never falls from mate


Buns of steel and pelvic floor baby


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Verno said:


> What I wanna know is where did that silver thing fall from???
> 
> View attachment 115840


I guess some questions in life are best left unanswered


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Trendy said:


> I guess some questions in life are best left unanswered


Christ don't leave it up to my imagination!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mate quick to pass the initiation...and also slightly eager...

Do you often wear womens underwear??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Mate quick to pass the initiation...and also slightly eager...
> 
> Do you often wear womens underwear??


do you


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Mate quick to pass the initiation...and also slightly eager...
> 
> Do you often wear womens underwear??


Only at weekends.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done on the initiation mate however, wtf are you doing in my house?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> do you


No I prefer a breeze...especially when I am plastering


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> No I prefer a breeze...especially when I am plastering


This I can confirm 



Trendy said:


> Only at weekends.


I think we need a second shot op. With a ladle!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> This I can confirm


How are your walls looking Vern???


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> How are your walls looking Vern???


the walls err yeah great....... Tbh I'm still trying to recover from holding your ladder!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> This I can confirm
> 
> I think we need a second shot op. With a ladle!!


Ladle covering the package...Then it will be accepted!



Verno said:


> the walls err yeah great....... Tbh I'm still trying to recover from holding your ladder!!


You caught me on my shaving day...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Ladle covering the package...Then it will be accepted!
> 
> You caught me on my shaving day...


 @Trendy new pics pls!!

Is that what it was? Wonder what a non shaving day is like? :scared:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> @Trendy new pics pls!!
> 
> Is that what it was? Wonder what a non shaving day is like? :scared:


a sight to behold...


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Nuts said:


> Well done on the initiation mate however, wtf are you doing in my house?


Firstly I'd like to apologize I was very limited on my options but your door was left on the latch, passing this initiation was quite important to me and I might of crossed the line here.

Ps I'm sorry about the white substance I left on your curtains.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> a sight to behold...


I can take it!!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> Ladle covering the package...Then it will be accepted!
> 
> You caught me on my shaving day...


ladle pic will accept you into the circle


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> ladle pic will accept you into the circle


I dont need to be re-accepted back in...

Plus i dont own a ladle...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trendy said:


> View attachment 115820


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Trendy said:


> Firstly I'd like to apologize I was very limited on my options but your door was left on the latch, passing this initiation was quite important to me and I might of crossed the line here.
> 
> Ps I'm sorry about the white substance I left on your curtains.


 :thumb:


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Legend, welcome along!


----------

